# Epson XP-325 connexion Wifi Mac + Win8



## mathieu_9654 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une imprimant Espon XP-325. 
Même si la mise en place des logiciels/pilotes ne sont pas très intuitifs chez Epson, tout c'est bien passé.

Mon imprimante est donc branchée à mon Mac OSX, tout marche bien. 
Je veux connecter ce périphérique en wifi à un ordinateur portable sous Windows 8. et c'est là que je sèche... Ensuite, je compte également utiliser les paramètres wifi de mon imprimante pour imprimer via AirPrint sur iPhone. 
Bien sur l'imprimante est compatible wifi, mais je suis incapable de me connecter à ma box. Je préfère une connexion de ce type plutôt qu'une connexion "direct", ad hock.

J'ai trouvé 2 façon de faire, la première utiliser le menu "Connexion direct" mais systématique l'imprimante m'affiche "imprimante occupée, veuillez réessayer plus tard". 
Sinon j'ai "connexion manuelle" ou je dois rentrer à la main mon SSID et mot de passe (je ne me trompe pas en entrant les cordonnées de mon réseau wifi ? Freebox-xxxx puis MdP ?), mais rien aboutit.

En fait très régulièrement, l'imprimante à l'air de "freezer" : sur un menu ou je suis en train de naviguer, tout à coup plus rien ne répond, aucuns boutons, et le bouton Power clignote. Sans redémarrage forcé celà peu durer plusieurs heures...


Pour les habitués des imprimantes EPSON, avez-vous une idée pour me dépanner ??
J'ai épluché les notices à la fois trop généralistes et trop détaillées d'Epson, puis les forum sans rien trouver de concluant...

Epson ne propose pas de support par mail ou par forum, seulement un numéro de téléphone qui m'indiquera surement qu'ils ne peuvent pas gérer mes paramètres wifi... 

Merci d'avance, 
Cordialement,

Mathieu


----------



## Azgriel (30 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour mathieu, j'ai exactement le même problème que vous, au détail près ! 
Je me suis crée un compte pour savoir si aviez réussi à régler votre problème ?

Si oui, pourriez-vous m'éclairer ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## badboys06 (12 Février 2015)

Même problème  sans même me connecter avez vous ut une évolution dans votre problème?


----------



## Maykil (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Même probleme,  le bouton poser clignote et impossible de faire quoi que se soit !
Quelqu un a t il une solution ?


----------

